# Bangkok Safety?



## ValHam (Feb 10, 2014)

Annyone in Bangkok now - have a trip planned there in March for a few days 
thinking of cancelling - what is it like for tourist now


----------



## SMHarman (Feb 11, 2014)

https://www.gov.uk/foreign-travel-advice/thailand
seems to say it is OK and is fresh information.

As does your government
http://travel.gc.ca/destinations/thailand

As does the US, this is an ALERT, not a WARNING
http://travel.state.gov/content/passports/english/alertswarnings/thailand-travel-alert.html

The Thai people are welcoming of tourists and from reading these reports the protests are mostly peaceful though if you come across one turn around and walk the other way, don't stand and spectate.

Have fun, I have loved all my visits to Thailand.


----------



## Pompey Family (Feb 11, 2014)

I wouldn't cancel. The protests are fairly localised and the protesters have an issue with the government, not anyone else.

There is up to date information regarding what areas to avoid and it's quite easy to do so. I would have no hesitation going there and having experienced the hospitality of the Thai people I know that there would be problems unless I specifically involved myself in the protests, something which I'm sure would be the last thing on your mind.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 11, 2014)

I have found the Thai people warm, inviting, and very friendly to foreigners visiting their country. I wouldn't hesitate a moment to go there. 

Their beef is with the internal affairs of their government, and as such, if one encounters a rally or protest, walk away. Even if you have curiosity about it, watch it on the TV news, not in person.

Jim


----------



## mav (Feb 11, 2014)

I am here right now and it is great. When we first arrived we were at the Intercontinental Hotel where there are some protests but it is actualy more of a party atmosphere. the people here are so NICE!!! BTW the Intercontinental is fantastic! And the breakfast buffet OH  MY !!!! I am now at the Marriott timeshare. Very NICE also. I  like the location of the Intercontinental better though. DON'T CANCEL


----------



## Jimster (Feb 11, 2014)

*thailand*

I was in Bangkok when the red shirts were protesting a couple of years ago-in fact they burned part of the Siam Center, but even then I had no problems.  Oh once an army officer told me not to go down a street, and i didnt.  However, it was not a problem.  I wouldnt worry about going there.


----------



## starwoodts (Feb 11, 2014)

*thailand is safe*



ValHam said:


> Annyone in Bangkok now - have a trip planned there in March for a few days
> thinking of cancelling - what is it like for tourist now



Went there in Aug for a month and going back again in July No worrys


----------



## ValHam (Feb 12, 2014)

Booked at the Swissotel Le Concorde - Bangkok - I hope the demonstrations are not near this hotel located on ERatchadapisek Road Huay Kwang

I don't think we shall cancel - However - is it sate to travel to most of the tourist sights -  Thanks


----------



## radmoo (Feb 12, 2014)

We just arrived in Hanoi after 4 days in Bangkok at JW marriott. Not Ts vaca but we did use MRP  travel page cert for the hotel.  We felt totally safe at all times.  The protestors are confined to certain areas and they don't seem to bother anyone.  We did hear a large group make its way down Sukamvhit Road one evening but that was about it.  And traffic of course is a mess.  Do not cancel but rely on sky train,boat if you are near river or your feet!
Check out health land spa.  Hubby and I each enjoyed 2 hr Thai massage and 1 hr foot massage for $56 US dollars including tip!


----------



## Conan (Feb 12, 2014)

TUGGERS are the best!


----------



## Ron98GT (Feb 12, 2014)

mav said:


> I am here right now and it is great. When we first arrived we were at the Intercontinental Hotel where there are some protests but it is actualy more of a party atmosphere. the people here are so NICE!!! BTW the Intercontinental is fantastic! And the breakfast buffet OH  MY !!!! I am now at the Marriott timeshare. Very NICE also. I  like the location of the Intercontinental better though. DON'T CANCEL



Marriott has TS's in Bangkok & Pucket?

Are all of the problems/demonstrations isolated to Bangkok, or have they spilled over to other areas like Pucket?


----------



## Jimster (Feb 12, 2014)

*thailand*

The problems are generally in Bangkok.  Pucket is what you would do with a hockey stick.  Phuket doesnt generally have many problems.


----------



## mav (Feb 13, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> Marriott has TS's in Bangkok & Pucket?
> 
> Are all of the problems/demonstrations isolated to Bangkok, or have they spilled over to other areas like Pucket?



  The Marriott in Bangkok is called Marriott's Empire Place and trades thru II. It is very nice with with a wonderful staff. When we checked in they gave us a fruit platter and a bowl with various treats in it. I am a platinum member and they thanked me for being platinum and said it was a "welcome" gift for being platinum which I thought was a really nice touch.  They also had a lovely pitcher of sweet tea in the fridge for us. When I told them how good it was they said they would be sure to refill it every day! VERY NICE! There is also daily maid service here and there are cold wash cloths in the fridge to refresh when you come back from sightseeing. lovin it!  

   As for any problems, NONE I can see. We are taking the sky trains, and ferries all over to get to the sights. LOTS of tourists at the sights, on the ferries and sky trains. Any demo's near the Intercontinental were NOT alarming. 
  There are people selling food, sweets, juices and fresh fruits EVERYWHERE and I am having a ball drinking tons of fresh juices. I swear I won't have a bit of calcium left on my teeth by the I get home . 

   The Thai people are so sweet, friendly, happy, calm and serene that it is a pleasure to talk to and be around them. I can't say enough about the staff at the Intecontinental, the Marriott and the various restaurants we have been to. I did a review on the IC on tripadvisor but it has not posted yet.    On Saturday I am going to book an afternoon tea at the Intercontinental.  AAAHHHH  yesss, life is sweet!


----------



## mav (Feb 13, 2014)

ValHam said:


> Booked at the Swissotel Le Concorde - Bangkok - I hope the demonstrations are not near this hotel located on ERatchadapisek Road Huay Kwang
> 
> I don't think we shall cancel - However - is it sate to travel to most of the tourist sights -  Thanks



  Please see my above post. ValHam you will love it!


----------



## Ron98GT (Feb 13, 2014)

mav said:


> The Marriott in Bangkok is called Marriott's Empire Place and trades thru II. It is very nice with with a wonderful staff. When we checked in they gave us a fruit platter and a bowl with various treats in it. I am a platinum member and they thanked me for being platinum and said it was a "welcome" gift for being platinum which I thought was a really nice touch.  They also had a lovely pitcher of sweet tea in the fridge for us. When I told them how good it was they said they would be sure to refill it every day! VERY NICE! There is also daily maid service here and there are cold wash cloths in the fridge to refresh when you come back from sightseeing. lovin it!
> 
> As for any problems, NONE I can see. We are taking the sky trains, and ferries all over to get to the sights. LOTS of tourists at the sights, on the ferries and sky trains. Any demo's near the Intercontinental were NOT alarming.
> There are people selling food, sweets, juices and fresh fruits EVERYWHERE and I am having a ball drinking tons of fresh juices. I swear I won't have a bit of calcium left on my teeth by the I get home .
> ...




Thanks for the nice review and glad to hear that there were no safety issues.  I look forward to staying at both of the Marriott TS's in the near future.  I'll have to check out the sky trains.


----------



## mav (Feb 15, 2014)

*Grand Palace*

Amazing!  Must see. BUT remember legs must be covered to your ankles, It is very hot here so wear lightweight pants, and shoulders must be covered, no sleeveless or tank tops. As long as your shoulders are covered you are fine. REALLY glad I did not have to wear a long sleeved blouse in this heat.
  I had an hour foot massage  for only 200 bht and tipped the girl 300 bht. What a deal ! $15 for an hour foot massage. My feet were in heaven 
  Went back to the Intercontinental Hotel and had afternoon high tea. The staff remembered me and REALLY rolled out the red carpet. They were incredible! I can't say how many came by our table to greet us and were so genuinely happy to see us! I felt truly honored!  One of the nice young men  also gave us 2 complimentary drink coupons   The tea was so nice, the pastries yummy, and they had beautiful piano music to sip tea by .  Lovely! As much as I love our timeshares, I can honestly say I LOVE our hotel stays also. DH always says where ever we go the staff seem to love me and  treat me like I am a princess. And I must say they do.  Life can't get much better!


----------



## CarolF (Feb 15, 2014)

Thailand is a popular destination for Australians and we rely on our government issued information via smart-traveller.

http://www.smartraveller.gov.au/zw-cgi/view/Advice/Thailand

We advise you to exercise a high degree of caution in Thailand due to the possibility of civil unrest and the threat of terrorist attack. You should pay close attention to your personal security at all times and monitor the media for information about possible new safety or security risks.

National elections were held across Thailand on 2 February 2014. A new government has not yet been formed and in coming months there are likely to be further by-elections and other legal processes and political events. The security environment remains volatile, particularly in Bangkok and surrounding areas.

Since 13 January 2014, protesters have occupied a number of major intersections and other public locations in Bangkok, disrupting local traffic, government services and some commercial activity. You should expect traffic disruptions, blockages and delays during this period and plan accordingly (for example, by familiarising yourself with any alternate transport options). Protests are also taking place outside Bangkok. For details of protest locations see under Civil unrest/political tension.

*Recent violence has featured the use of hand-grenades against protesters, including attacks during the day in busy public areas around protest sites in central Bangkok and when protesters have been moving around the city. A number of shootings and attacks using hand-grenades and other explosive devices have been reported around protest locations in Bangkok. Since 30 November 2013, incidents associated with the protests have resulted in a number of deaths and hundreds of injuries. Further indiscriminate attacks are likely.*

We advise travellers to avoid all locations where protests are occurring due to the risk of further violent attacks. This includes all protest sites and surrounding areas, political rallies and processions through Bangkok and in other locations, political events and large-scale public gatherings.

Carefully consider your safety and the implications of accidents if you hire a motorcycle or jet ski and seek advice on any restrictions that may apply (such as insurance cover if you are not licensed to ride a motorcycle in Australia). You should check with your travel insurer whether these activities are covered by your policy. You may be detained and arrested by police following jet ski and motorcycle accidents until compensation, often in thousands of dollars, can be negotiated between parties.

*Australian travellers continue to report harassment and threats of violence by jet ski operators on beaches across Thailand, and particularly in Phuket, Pattaya, Koh Samui and Koh Phangan.*

Tourists may be exposed to scams and more serious criminal activity in Thailand. Be aware that food and drink spiking occurs in Thailand, including around popular backpacker destinations such as Khao San Road in Bangkok the night-time entertainment zones in Bangkok, Pattaya and Phuket, and during the Full Moon Party on Koh Phangan.

Travellers planning to attend Full Moon parties at Koh Phangan or other locations should carefully consider personal safety issues and take appropriate precautions. See our Partying Overseas page for advice on the risks you may face when attending Full Moon parties and tips on how to avoid becoming a victim.

Penalties for drug offences are severe and include the death penalty. The possession of even small quantities of "soft drugs" for recreational purposes can result in lengthy jail sentences.

*We strongly advise you not to travel at this time to the southern provinces of Yala, Pattani, Narathiwat and Songkhla or overland to and from the Malaysian border through these provinces due to high levels of ongoing violence in these areas, including terrorist attacks and bombings that result in deaths and injuries on an almost daily basis.*

We advise you to exercise particular caution in the areas surrounding the Preah Vihear Temple (known as Khao Pra Viharn temple in Thailand) and the Ta Kwai and Ta Muen Thom temples, all on the Thailand-Cambodia border, due to the presence of unexploded ordnance. There was renewed fighting in the area in early 2011 and there continues to be a military presence in these areas.

Be a smart traveller. Before heading overseas:
organise comprehensive travel insurance and check what circumstances and activities are not covered by your policy. Remember that if you cannot afford travel insurance you cannot afford to travel to Thailand.
register your travel and contact details, so we can contact you in an emergency
subscribe to this travel advice to receive free email updates each time it’s reissued.

   * * * * * *

6 street sweepers were injured by a bomb explosion on the median strip on Ratchadamnoen Avenue near Phan Fa bridge last Monday morning (about 11.30am).  

Two M79 grenades were fired at an anti-government rally site on Chaeng Wattana Road on Thursday night.

http://www.bangkokpost.com/breaking...eepers-badly-hurt-by-bomb-four-others-injured

Police carrying shot guns and assault rifles have been seen during the crackdown in the last couple of days.

Four people were injured when a bomb went off at an anti-government rally site in Rayong's Klaeng district on Friday night (14 Feb), police said. http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/politics/395196/bomb-at-pdrc-rally-hurts-4


----------



## CarolF (Feb 15, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> Marriott has TS's in Bangkok & Pucket?
> 
> Are all of the problems/demonstrations isolated to Bangkok, or have they spilled over to other areas like Pucket?



Phuket currently has the stinky, brown water issue.  A lot of people are happy to accept the Sanitation Dept assessment that it is safe to swim in  and isn't dangerous to inhale.


----------

